# Best In Ear phones between Rs 600- Rs 1200



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

I need to go for a new pair of Ear phones as both my in ear phones have gone bad. Creative EP 630 and Sony Fontopia.

Does anybody have good suggestions on this?

My budget is around Rs 500.
Main purpose is to listen to music at office using the PC to avoid the disturbance of the surroundings. So it's not like I really want a great piece. As long as its decent and as much as possible block the sound from surroundings it will be good.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

if you can be careful with your earphones, check Soundmagic PL11, PL12 and PL18. cost around 700 bucks and are pretty good.


----------



## hoodiboy (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Philips-SHE3580
Rs.499


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

*@ desiibond*

 How are panasonic in ears? Our forum member *cilus* has a set he purchased for 700 bucks. I heard some trance and celtic folk on it using my nokia 5130 xpressmusic. I found the quality much more than satisfying. 

What are your opinions on this mate?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

never heard about them. and btw, look for dealer selling JVC Marshmallows for 500/- on Techenclave. One heck of an IEM it is.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



desiibond said:


> if you can be careful with your earphones, check Soundmagic PL11, PL12 and PL18. cost around 700 bucks and are pretty good.



Any idea where I can get this? Do I have to opt for online or do you think I should find this in some nearby electronic store. 
Never heard about these. Are they good in quality. Also why do you mention about being careful?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

check in the electronic stores first. i find those in bangalore in many computer stores in SP road.

or you can order it online.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



desiibond said:


> btw, look for dealer selling JVC Marshmallows for 500/- on Techenclave. One heck of an IEM it is.



How about this one? Is it good as well?
Sorry I don't know what does IEM stand for?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

yes. marshmallows is an excellent set. IEM - In Ear Monitors.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

go for Creative EP 630 or Creative EP 830(if you can extend budget)


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



desiibond said:


> check in the electronic stores first. i find those in bangalore in many computer stores in SP road.
> 
> or you can order it online.



I have one of my relatives staying in Bangalore so I can ask him to get it for me.
But only concern haven't heard about the brand.
Heard about the JVC.
Never visited techenclave. Is this some marketing/sales forum.

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




thetechfreak said:


> go for Creative EP 630 or Creative EP 830(if you can extend budget)



What's the difference between the both wrt price and quality? Also haven't used EP 630 that much. Just borrowed it from my wife.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

don't even think of those two junk EP in-ears. muddy audio. 

soundmagic is a good brand. you just need to be a bit careful with the set as it can get damaged easily. audio quality is top notch though.

TE is forum like TDF but the market section is hyper active.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Ep 630 is 600 odd bucks Ep 830 is 800 odd bucks.


Go with desibonds suggestion, he seems to know better than me about ear phones.
No offence mr. Bond


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

I'm not really that much of an audiophile desiibond. So not sure what do you mean by muddy sound. Also havent used EP 630 that much.
How is In Ear Monitor different from In Ear phones? Are both same?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

yeah. it's the same. try something other than EP-630 for a long time and you will understand. one doesn't have to be an audiophile to know difference between muddled output of EP-630 and clean output of soundmagic or headdirect or whatever.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

I live in Guwahati, and I dont think anything except EP 630 is available.
Soundmagic might be available. Not sure.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

What do you suggest then JVC or Sound Magic?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

WOW, EP630 used to rule TDF a few years ago.

Turns out they are ****.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

@OP
EP-xxx are ****, never ever go with them. As @desiibond suggested, go for Soundmagic IEM's, they might look cheap, but performance is good. 

If you are looking for Sturdy build Quality, try Philips or Sony.

Looks like your priority is to cut background noise, so you have to go for in ear types and most of the good ones are in the range of Rs.800-1000

Extend your budget a bit, you'll appreciate the premium you paid, everytime you listen through them.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Saw a pair of Zebronics In Ear phones for Rs 180. Not sure if they will be good.
Also saw Sony In Ear Phones go Gear for Rs 800


----------



## azzu (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Looks like your priority is to cut background noise, so you have to go for in ear types and most of the good ones are in the range of Rs.800-1000
> .


if yes , then Philips She 9550 - 900rs


----------



## ajayritik (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Recently saw Panasonic In Ear phones with one of my friends, it looks great!
Any suggestions on this?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

What do you guys think of *Sennheiser CX200 Street II * for 499? -- Sennheiser CX200 Street II | Buy Headsets and Microphones | Indiaplaza


----------



## desiibond (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



AndroidFan said:


> What do you guys think of *Sennheiser CX200 Street II * for 499? -- Sennheiser CX200 Street II | Buy Headsets and Microphones | Indiaplaza



too much bass.



ajayritik said:


> Recently saw Panasonic In Ear phones with one of my friends, it looks great!
> Any suggestions on this?



which model is it? Panasonic does make decent IEMs but are far behind Philips/soundmagic/sony etc.



ajayritik said:


> Saw a pair of Zebronics In Ear phones for Rs 180. Not sure if they will be good.
> Also saw Sony In Ear Phones go Gear for Rs 800



stay away from those zebs. GoGear is Philips trademark. are you sure that it is Sony's original set of IEMs coz their IEM go by MDR-xxxxxx model naming and they don't have any brand name.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Soundmagic Pl11 
or 
Sony Lp11 or LP 12 .


----------



## aniket.cain (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



AndroidFan said:


> What do you guys think of *Sennheiser CX200 Street II * for 499? -- Sennheiser CX200 Street II | Buy Headsets and Microphones | Indiaplaza



This one is a fake model. Its actual price is around Rs. 1700. My friend bought the same from IndiaPlaza, even though I warned him about the low price. Sounded horrible and the right earplug has lower volume than the left. Don't buy it from there!


----------



## AndroidFan (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



aniket.cain said:


> This one is a fake model. Its actual price is around Rs. 1700. My friend bought the same from IndiaPlaza, even though I warned him about the low price. Sounded horrible and the right earplug has lower volume than the left. Don't buy it from there!



Thanks friend...


----------



## ajayritik (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



desiibond said:


> which model is it? Panasonic does make decent IEMs but are far behind Philips/soundmagic/sony etc.
> 
> stay away from those zebs. GoGear is Philips trademark. are you sure that it is Sony's original set of IEMs coz their IEM go by MDR-xxxxxx model naming and they don't have any brand name.



Since I would use it mostly at office and not looking for much of quality I thought of going for Zebronics. However I would need another good pair for personal use. I think will go for SoundMagic. Someone here in TDF was suggesting the Sound Magic model available in ebay.

You think I should go for this?



eBay India: Soundmagic PL11 - PL 11 - Super Bass - IEM - Inear buds (item 220774928877 end time 26-May-2011 00:29:35 IST)


----------



## desiibond (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



ajayritik said:


> Since I would use it mostly at office and not looking for much of quality I thought of going for Zebronics. However I would need another good pair for personal use. I think will go for SoundMagic. Someone here in TDF was suggesting the Sound Magic model available in ebay.
> 
> You think I should go for this?
> 
> ...



yes sir. the price looks good.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Just get a Soundmagic and you wont be dissapointed .


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

I have sony LP12 and just love it.....Its sound and bass is very clear..it have bass reflex system which give a feel of woofer


----------



## ajayritik (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



sujoyp said:


> I have sony LP12 and just love it.....Its sound and bass is very clear..it have bass reflex system which give a feel of woofer



How much is the price for this?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

They are around 490 !


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



xtremevicky709 said:


> They are around 490 !



I paid around 600 for that


----------



## ajayritik (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



sujoyp said:


> I paid around 600 for that



Now have to decide between this one and the Sound Magic model!
Sujoy! the dog in your avatar is cute. Is it your pet?


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



ajayritik said:


> Now have to decide between this one and the Sound Magic model!
> Sujoy! the dog in your avatar is cute. Is it your pet?



yaah its my pet 'Tuffy'


----------



## ajayritik (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



sujoyp said:


> yaah its my pet 'Tuffy'



That's a cute pet you have! How old is it by the way?
Are you from Nagpur?
Where did you purchase the Sony Ear Phones from?


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

my dog is 3 years this month

I am from nagpur

and I got it from my fav electronic shop Magic mobile near apna bazar in Birdie(if u know nagpur)


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

how are Soundmagic PL21 when compared to Soundmagic PL11 and Creative EP630 as all of these 3 costs almost the same...
Plz reply soon as I wish to purchase one of these very soon

I just checked the rates on ebay.
The prices are:
EP630->650
PL11->533
PL21->600
Now which one to choose I m really very confused,have used EP630 I must say they are awesome but u guys say Soundmagic is good.PLz tell me guys which one to go for.
I m having a ebay discount coupon of Rs150 also.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



xtremevicky709 said:


> They are around 490 !



i see prices of 600...online..
from where did u get it for 490?


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Sorry guys for bumping into an old thread again.
I have still not decided on the In Ear phones. 
I would need two. Max budget is Rs 1000 for each.
Thinking about Sound Magic but desiibond has mentioned that need to be careful with the usage. Since I may use it often, out of pocket while driving bike etc feel it may get damaged early so may have to consider other options.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Sony MDR-EX50LP


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Where do you think I will find this?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

^^
Sony earplugs are widely available in almost all reputed stores/Dealers/Malls & Sony World.
Availability shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Exact Price?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

^^
Select & Compare : Headphones : Portable Audio : Sony India


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Looks like the price is 1k approximately. Here in this thread sujoy mentions about some other Sony brand which is lesser than that.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

May be he was saying about Sony Fontopia series , the link I posted were of Sony Ex monitor series. 
Ex monitor are much better in sound quality.
----------


@Ajay

sujoy was talking about this

MDR-ED12LP : Fontopia / In-Ear Headphones : Headphones : Sony India


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

best iem in 500-ish range???

pl-11,
jvc marshmallow
(???)


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

^^asking or telling?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



doomgiver said:


> best iem in 500-ish range???
> 
> pl-11,
> jvc marshmallow
> (???)



Marshmallows.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

if its 1000 for each, then buy Meelectronics M6 for 1200 and save the 800 for something like pl11 or marshmallows.

Ofcourse that would mean you would listen to the M6 all the time since it pwns others in its price range.

MEELectronics M6 IEM Review

Check out the reviews elsewhere too, you will find it has got the best reviews for its price.

For 2k budget for 2 iems,
First of all get the Meelectronics M6 for 1200. This is the best you can get for the price.

Check out its numerous reviews and with regard to its price, its got the best reviews.
MEELectronics M6 IEM Review

And with the remaining 800 bucks get a pl30 for its different sound signature (read: soundstage)

Or get the pl11/ Jvc Marshmellows for the remaining money instead of pl30 (depends on your preference)

For M6, you can get for 1200 here.
MEElectronics M6 In-Ear Earphones (Black)

You can also opt for the white transparent model.

Jvc marshmallows for 550 bucks:

JVC MARSHMALLOW [HA-FX34] - Rs.550.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India

Pl11 for 550

*www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=21&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80

Pl30 for 802

Lynx-India - Online eStore Selling Soundmagic PL-30 Earphones In India

Hope that helps.
p.s - Do buy that M6, you wont regret it.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

pl 30 for 800?!?! 
damn, i  thought they sold for 1k!!
now that is a killler deal.

woo, thanks, i'll get the pl 30's. time to scrape up some dough


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Ofcourse there is some tax levied and plus shipping charges.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

is there any way of getting pl-30's in delhi?
coz i want to save on the transport charges


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*

Try getting it from mediahome. I dont know their rate, but they sell for around 900.
You can go directly to their office near laxmi nagar i guess, you will have to google for that.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok guys back after a hiatus on this thread. Was going through a cash crunch hence unable to buy any ear phones.

So what do you all suggest for the price strictly between Rs 500- Rs 600.

1. *Sound Magic PL-21*: Would have preferred this one but since I'm going to use it extensively during driving my bike with my mobile I doubt if its going to last for long.
2. *JVC Marshmallows:* Never heard about them but they look very good for my budget. Only thing may have to do online purchase which I avoid sometimes.
3. *Philips-SHE3580:* Maybe easier to get this one from nearby store. Not sure what is the price for this though.
4. *Sony MDR-EX50LP*

Please help me pick any of the above. I may have to drop option 1.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2011)

u r going to use noise cancellation earplugs while driving...very bad idea I would say...u wont able to hear horns


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2011)

Are Sound Magic PL 21 and MP 21 the same?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 12, 2011)

^^^^
only difference is that MP21 has a mic and PL21 don't


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2011)

What is the price difference and also apart from Lynx any other online site for buying this product?


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys I would want to go for purchase through shop rather than online shopping. I tried to search this model in Hyderabad but couldn't find one. Would it be available in Hyderabad? Also if it's available in Bangalore can anybody please give details about the shop etc. I will get it from one of my relatives. Last time I bought Creative EP 630 through him from Golcha.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 14, 2011)

you can try mediahome or you can buy from ebay but on ebay it will cost u a lil more


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 15, 2011)

I did check in Relance Digital outlets here but couldn't find any of the models mentioned.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2011)

I finally bought *Sony MDR-EX10LP* for Rs 790. Thanks for all of your suggestions especially desiibond.
Now once I get some more money would go for the other pair. This time more expensive.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats for your purchase ! 

They have good bass !


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Congrats for your purchase !
> 
> They have good bass !


Thanks
It's been quite some time since I have used a good brand in ear phones and I'm really loving this pair of In Ear Phones.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 19, 2011)

TE's Lynx has some great deals on SoundMagic...

PL-11 for 425+shipping... PL-21 for 486+shipping...
*
Should I get a PL-21 over PL-11? *Anyone has experience shopping on Lynx?

Cheers!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 20, 2011)

i recently purchase meelectronics m6 and soundmagic pl21.both are very good


----------



## arjundg (Jul 20, 2011)

Is there a good in-ear headphone with microphone that can be used for listening to music and also making calls?


----------



## dreatica (Jul 20, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I finally bought *Sony MDR-EX10LP* for Rs 790. Thanks for all of your suggestions especially desiibond.
> Now once I get some more money would go for the other pair. This time more expensive.



Ah, you purchased it costly. Its available for 650bucks. Hows the experience ? Stud quality as its from sony ?



AndroidFan said:


> TE's Lynx has some great deals on SoundMagic...
> 
> PL-11 for 425+shipping... PL-21 for 486+shipping...
> *
> ...



I would suggest not to buy this crap soundmagic. Go for JVC marshmallows available for 550/580rs.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 20, 2011)

Soundmagic is not crap !


----------



## dreatica (Jul 20, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Soundmagic is not crap !



you need to use both soundmagic and jvc to quote my comment.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 20, 2011)

That is not the point ! You suggest alternatives that is well and good but Soundmagic are not crap ! 

Philips 50 bucks ones are crap !


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 20, 2011)

had got sound magic PL11s a few weeks back for Rs525 (slightly expensive), they are pretty decent, but not for you are a bass junkie...

have reviewed them here :
SoundMAGIC PL11 review


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 21, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Ah, you purchased it costly. Its available for 650bucks. Hows the experience ? Stud quality as its from sony ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest not to buy this crap soundmagic. Go for JVC marshmallows available for 550/580rs.




I got sick of going around and searching for Sound Magic etc. I didn't want to go for online purchase as well. 

This is new thing I heard. I always heard good things about Sound Magic.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^^
if u think that you will be able to listen and check the sound quality of any of them then forget it coz all comes sealed packed and u wont be able to check the quality and remember that you are not going to get soundmagic or meelectronics in market,u have to purchase them online only


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> @OP
> EP-xxx are ****, never ever go with them. As @desiibond suggested, go for Soundmagic IEM's, they might look cheap, but performance is good.
> 
> If you are looking for Sturdy build Quality, try Philips or Sony.
> ...


+1 for Soundmagic !


----------



## arjundg (Jul 21, 2011)

arjundg said:


> Is there a good in-ear headphone with microphone that can be used for listening to music and also making calls?


Some suggestions please, I desperately need a good earphone for my Motorola Defy, but cant leave the supplied one as it has the option of answering calls. My budget is Rs 500-700.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd suggest JVC Marshmallow.


----------



## dreatica (Jul 22, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'd suggest JVC Marshmallow.



OR

Sony MDR-EX10LP



xtremevicky said:


> That is not the point ! You suggest alternatives that is well and good but Soundmagic are not crap !
> 
> Philips 50 bucks ones are crap !



What I meant was, if you *compare * jvc with soundmagic...seriously I feel its #!@$ (I wont write its crap now as I know Soundmagic ruled TD for quite sometime ). They are good otherwise.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 22, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> if u think that you will be able to listen and check the sound quality of any of them then forget it coz all comes sealed packed and u wont be able to check the quality and remember that you are not going to get soundmagic or meelectronics in market,u have to purchase them online only



Anyways I was not planning to purchase based on first listening to it. I ideally wanted to go for purchase from a shop.



dreatica said:


> Ah, you purchased it costly. Its available for 650bucks. Hows the experience ? Stud quality as its from sony ?


Man where could I have got this for Rs 650. If I had known I could have saved Rs 150. However have the satisfaction of buying from Sony World so it's ok.


----------



## dreatica (Jul 23, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Man where could I have got this for Rs 650. If I had known I could have saved Rs 150. However have the satisfaction of buying from Sony World so it's ok.



Flipkart which is reputed online site. They are selling it for 650rs.


----------



## ofabhishek (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



aroraanant said:


> how are Soundmagic PL21 when compared to Soundmagic PL11 and Creative EP630 as all of these 3 costs almost the same...
> Plz reply soon as I wish to purchase one of these very soon
> 
> I just checked the rates on ebay.
> ...



---------

Same situation here... me too got a ebay coupon of Rs.150 off.. and i also have same selection as you mentioned above.. EP-630, PL11 & PL21

But i cannot find these at such price on ebay... somebody help me locate one of these genuine earphone at ebay...

my coupon is gonna expire soon... so help me pls


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 31, 2011)

ep-630's give you AIDS. its medically proven. stay away from those.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



ofabhishek said:


> ---------
> 
> Same situation here... me too got a ebay coupon of Rs.150 off.. and i also have same selection as you mentioned above.. EP-630, PL11 & PL21
> 
> ...



I have used EP630 they were awesome,and just bought soundmagic pl21 and meelectronics m6 and both are quite good...
here are the links u were asking for,these ones are the cheapest and reliable ones available on ebay:
*creative ep630*
*soundmagic pl11*
*soundmagic pl21*

and i bought from the same seller i.e. mediahome


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 1, 2011)

ep-630 are "awesome"???

i had heard people talking about its "muddy" bass, but didnt know what it meant, until i tried a pair of philips iems. the difference was phenomenal. suddenly i could clearly hear all the guitars in Breaking Benjamin's Outro, and the bass was crisp enough to be distinct behind all the other sounds. and these were your average sub-1k iem's, just a little bit better than ep-630's.

if you think ep-630's are good, buddy, try any other iem, they will sound better 7 out of 10 times


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 1, 2011)

^^^^
I told u I have recently got Meelectronics M6 they are also very good but won't say that EP630 is not good,I got it with my lappy 3yrs back and no other good IEMs were available that time though I lost them more than 2yrs back but still I feel they were quite good,and M6 is double the price of EP630 so the difference is obvious though PL21 are also very good,I think a lil better than EP630.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah, they were good a few years back... but i seriously doubt they would stand up to today's quality iem's available


----------



## ofabhishek (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Best In Ear phones*



aroraanant said:


> I have used EP630 they were awesome,and just bought soundmagic pl21 and meelectronics m6 and both are quite good...
> here are the links u were asking for,these ones are the cheapest and reliable ones available on ebay:
> *creative ep630*
> *soundmagic pl11*
> ...



-----------------------
Thanks for the link.

I've ordered ep-630 it cost me Rs.500(650- coupon of 150)...
I've currently avoided Soundmagic coz some guys here told tht they r required to handle carefully. I wanted a good build quality iem otherwise i'd get them damaged easily...

next month i'll take another iem and this time solely considering its sound quality........


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 4, 2011)

^^ lol man, you just got screwed. soundmagics are not made of glass, to be handled carefully, just use common sense and dont do rough stuff with them, like jumping on top of them or allowing your dog to bite them.

if possible, return the ep-630's and go for soundmagics.

whats the use of a thread like this if people just go ahead and buy horrible stuff?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

We can only advice . Its people choice what they want to buy. You cant help it !


----------



## ofabhishek (Aug 4, 2011)

ordered from ebay, but its yet to be shipped.... searching for the way if the order can be cancelled or replaced with another order.....
if not i'll accept and buy another but can u guys discuss a bit the quality of Soundmagic PL11 & 21


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 4, 2011)

@doomgiver and vicky

mp21 is with mic. Will it work with optimus one ?
and mp21 is better than lp11, jvc marshmellow, lp30 and sony mdrex50/10 => in sound quality ?


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 4, 2011)

@pratik, i have NO idea, buddy, never used a headphone with mic before, but afaik, it SHOULD work.

i dont know about the sony, but here's the order of quality (price in brackets)

jvc (500) < pl-11 < mp-21/pl-21 < pl-30 (800/900) < mee-m6 (1200) < brainwavz m1 (1900/2000) < brainwavz m2 (2500)


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 4, 2011)

^ ohh add pl50 in between M6 and M1


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 4, 2011)

naah, they are not worth it, even pl-11 are not worth wasing time over. if you have set aside 1.2k for earphones, then you can certainly add 500-600 more and get m1's directly.

thats my humble opinion


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 4, 2011)

arre doomgiver ji i totally agree with you 
But since you've made a comparison of sorts, then i just thought of extending it more 

In my case, i initially had a budget of 1.2k and was going for the M6, and then i thought to add 500 bucks more and buy m1, even then i thought i can get much better and added 500 more and finally bought the M2.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 4, 2011)

ahaha!!! talk about extra cash!!!
you must be pretty loaded, any chance of that brown stuff(money, for those with evil minds) rubbing off to me?


----------



## ratul (Aug 27, 2011)

i read the whole discussion and concluded that pl-21's are better than ep-630's.
I have a budget of 500-800 and mainly need in-ears for hard rock and normal indian music, and want them to last atleast a year. (I always carry them in pocket, due to which my previous two in-ears joint from jack got damaged within 6 months, and mostly get rolled over by me every night.)
Which are suited best for me?


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 28, 2011)

if you want quality, forget about ep-630.

go for the soundmagics, just dont tug or pull their cords hard, you will be ok.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 28, 2011)

Just get a CX180. Having spent more than 6000 bucks on earphones at different points -500,600,800,1500,1500,1900 I have realised that the CX180 are really unbeatable at that price point. That is if you like bass. 

Right now have a pair of CX180 and M1 sitting on my table.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ratul carry a small case. Trust me it will be odd but worth saving a few buck on new earphones every time. Even I keep them in my jeans pocket and close to behead them each time I pull them out. No to mention accidently sleeping on them, stamping on them in the morning, finding that you are sitting on your phones all along and finally realising that your torture has shown results. Yes the earphones are dead. Now all earphones are prone to damage, even if you spend around 7k or more. I am not sure if the detachable cable ones are more durable, they are not doubt but then 6-10k for earphone. Thats a lot.

So -carry a case 

P.S. I got one with my M1 and I carry it in it or which ever one I decide to carry.


----------



## ratul (Aug 29, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Just get a CX180. Having spent more than 6000 bucks on earphones at different points -500,600,800,1500,1500,1900 I have realised that the CX180 are really unbeatable at that price point. That is if you like bass.
> 
> Right now have a pair of CX180 and M1 sitting on my table.
> 
> ...



thnx for the advice, but i am worried by a recently read review about SoundMagics here- 
SoundMagic "Chinese" Build Quality.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 29, 2011)

Skullcandy are the best in this range....


----------



## Sarath (Aug 29, 2011)

Well almost everything is made in china. If you are paranoid then do check the make and buy. Thats is just one review. If you come accross a few more then dump them.

I would say dump all and take a CX180


----------



## ratul (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, today i bought SoundMagic PL21 @ Rs.550 from SMC, Nehru Place.
Sounds really good, thanks for your advices..


----------



## Sarath (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats bro. Nice to have another soul with happy ears 

The box looks cool. My 600 buck phones came in a plastic cover. )


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 30, 2011)

samudragupta said:


> Skullcandy are the best in this range....


wut? are you aware of the terms "quality" and "troll"?



Sarath said:


> Well almost everything is made in china. If you are paranoid then do check the make and buy. Thats is just one review. If you come accross a few more then dump them.
> 
> I would say dump all and take a CX180



well, soundmagics are really just rebranded chinese earphones. the quality is good, but yes, they are a bit fragile.

so be a bit more careful with them... it doenst take much effort.
and its not like everything from china is of bad quality.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 30, 2011)

I am already aware of that. Imagine every iphone ever sold is made in china and it is a benchmark for quality in many ways.

Also the thread has served its purpose. I think it will / should be locked anytime soon.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 31, 2011)

ah.. no one talks about skull candy.. loads of ppl in my office use these earphone.. I use PL30 myself.. and love it..

are these skullcandy phones really worth ??


----------



## s_holmes (Aug 31, 2011)

Even I want to know whether Skullcandy's are worth it.. I am specifically looking at either Skullcandy Ink'd or Riot and comparing them with SoundMagic PL11, PL21 etc.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 31, 2011)

skullcandy sound quality is horrible, even worse than ep-630.

i tried my friend's new SK titan headphones (fresh out of the wrapping) and those damn things actually DISTORT the sound. this is my first impression : the music was "square" and all the sounds were crowded. i may not be an expert, but i know a fail product when i listen to it.

i vowed NEVER to even touch another skullcandy in my life.

this is the reason why bad companies like apple and skullcandy survive. hype, aggressive marketing and "sheep" mentality. no offense, but you wanted a skullcandy coz EVERYBODY AROUND YOU HAD ONE, right?

really, i advise you guys not to use your hard-earned money to buy horrible products like these, there are better options at much lower prices.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 31, 2011)

is meelectronics sx31p any good?


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 31, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> ah.. no one talks about skull candy.. loads of ppl in my office use these earphone.. I use PL30 myself.. and love it..
> 
> are these skullcandy phones really worth ??





s_holmes said:


> Even I want to know whether Skullcandy's are worth it.. I am specifically looking at either Skullcandy Ink'd or Riot and comparing them with SoundMagic PL11, PL21 etc.



Yes, i have few friends using them and they are atleast better than my ipods earphones. The treble is better than most in the 500-800 range.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2011)

Skullcandy - NO

Other choices- Soundmagic, Brainwavz and MEELectronics.


----------



## funzuloo (Sep 3, 2011)

Are the Soundmagic MP21 available in Delhi or where i can get the best buy online for those?


----------



## ratul (Sep 3, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> Are the Soundmagic MP21 available in Delhi or where i can get the best buy online for those?



no, i dont think these are available, you must order it online, as i asked smc, they did'nt had them..


----------



## vulpine (Sep 4, 2011)

My Soundmagic pl30 went kaput yesterday  
the right one is no more working, looks like the wire has been damaged on the inside.

I must admit that build quality really sucks! As I already mentioned before, the knobs were very easily breakable.
I think Soundmagics are really overhyped for what they offer. Compared to EP630s, PL30s only offer better bass and comfort.
Noise isolation is not that good either.....
So, Guys think before you buy.

And now I am on hunt for a new pair of earphones
I am considering sony EX50, Philips SHE 9550,SHE 9700
any suggestions guys....?


----------



## s_holmes (Sep 5, 2011)

I have ordered SoundMagic PL11 earphones from MediaHome.in last week. I also transferred the money by NEFT. But I have got absolutely no response from them even though I have sent multiple mails. Even the phone number is not reachable.

Can anyone tell me how to get in touch with them, if someone has previously ordered anything from MediaHome.in?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 5, 2011)

I have ordered from them,They usually pick the phone on first call,I don't know why are u facing such kind of problem.Try once more tomorrow and also leave them a mail


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 6, 2011)

vulpine said:


> My Soundmagic pl30 went kaput yesterday
> the right one is no more working, looks like the wire has been damaged on the inside.
> 
> I must admit that build quality really sucks! As I already mentioned before, the knobs were very easily breakable.
> ...


check out this link..looks like a good review....
Tech Review: Philips SHE9550 Headphones - Blogcritics Sci/Tech


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 7, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> skullcandy sound quality is horrible, even worse than ep-630.
> 
> i tried my friend's new SK titan headphones (fresh out of the wrapping) and those damn things actually DISTORT the sound. this is my first impression : the music was "square" and all the sounds were crowded. i may not be an expert, but i know a fail product when i listen to it.
> 
> ...



not really doomgiver, i love my soundmagic PL 30 phones so much tht i dint even bother to borrow those SKs from my colleagues to check them out... 

The "sheep" mentality thing you talk abt does work... but with ppl who dont value money... im sure ppl who join these kinda forums value their money and research before spending ... rather than others who buy stuff just coz everybody is buying it ...


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 8, 2011)

if budget is within 800/- i suggest you ep 630 creative...in-ear...they rock


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 8, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> not really doomgiver, i love my soundmagic PL 30 phones so much tht i dint even bother to borrow those SKs from my colleagues to check them out...
> 
> The "sheep" mentality thing you talk abt does work... but with ppl who dont value money... im sure ppl who join these kinda forums value their money and research before spending ... rather than others who buy stuff just coz everybody is buying it ...


yea, you are right... i wasnt ranting at you, anyway.
see, you did a bit of research and found a nice quality product. i pity poor people who buy skullcandy, apple, etc...(im only adding etc here coz i dont know any more companies )



warrior047 said:


> if budget is within 800/- i suggest you ep 630 creative...in-ear...they rock


yes yes yes, you, sir, are a rare gem on the face of this earth. you should be taken and carefully preserved so that your "knowledge"  can entertain humans for all the centuries to come.


----------



## ofabhishek (Sep 8, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> yes yes yes, you, sir, are a rare gem on the face of this earth. you should be taken and carefully preserved so that your "knowledge"  can entertain humans for all the centuries to come.



i don't know whether u got the genuine pair of ep-630 or not but u're not only unhappy with ep-630's sound quality but u're damn frustrated and that can be seen in ur over exaggeratedly negative comments for Ep-630


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 8, 2011)

At this price point, Soundmagic PL11 is much better than Creative EP-630, despite being cheaper. And, you should not judge an earphone by listening to it for the 1st time, fresh out of wraps. All earphones need some burn-in. With time, their diaphragms get loose playing music and their sound quality improves.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 8, 2011)

ofabhishek said:


> i don't know whether u got the genuine pair of ep-630 or not but u're not only unhappy with ep-630's sound quality but u're damn frustrated and that can be seen in ur over exaggeratedly negative comments for Ep-630



they are genuine beyond question, i too *thought* that their quality was good, until i found better ones.

never looked back, sorry.

im not butthurt or anything, but im plainly amused at people who think they are the best when they havent even used any other pair (of a good company)


----------



## dreatica (Sep 9, 2011)

You guys insulting each other just for the sake of Ep630 and Soundmagic PL11/21/30 ?

Common mates, lets get back to topic and enjoy the IEM's you like.


----------



## funzuloo (Sep 11, 2011)

Meelectronics M11 or Brainwavz M1? What u guys suggest?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all,

My philips SH gone kaput...
need a new earphones within 500..


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys I need to buy a pair of earphones. Please suggest good model.
Budget is around 1k.
How are JVC marshmallows and Sound Magic PL 10 etc.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My philips SH gone kaput...
> need a new earphones within 500..


JVC marshmallows



ajayritik said:


> Guys I need to buy a pair of earphones. Please suggest good model.
> Budget is around 1k.
> How are JVC marshmallows and Sound Magic PL 10 etc.


soundmagic pl-30 (warning, they are a bit fragile,)
add 200 more bucks and get the MEE m6


----------



## ratul (Oct 31, 2011)

I use SoundMagic PL21 with large eartips supplied with it.
Problem is that they sometimes slips too easily from my earcanal, (XL ones dont fit in.. )
So was considering for some foamtips.. (of large size i think or you can suggest.. )

I found these two, but not sure if they will fit into the PL21's.. (Also seems to be quite expensive )
Soundmagic Foam Tips [ 3 Pair Medium Size ].
Soundmagic Foam Tips [ Pair Each - Small , Medium and Large ].

Also pls suggest some other foamtips compatible with PL21's.. (Preferably if SoundMagics provide them..)


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 3, 2011)

^^^^
I think the eartips in the second link provided here will fit in PL21.
For more detail you can call Lynx on the no. mentioned on their website and can ask them only,I think they can tell u better


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 7, 2011)

Guys any suggestions for Earphones which cost between Rs 600 to Rs 1200.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any suggestions for Earphones which cost between Rs 600 to Rs 1200.



Sound Magic PL21


----------



## Sarath (Nov 7, 2011)

Sennheiser CX180


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Sound Magic PL21



Here goes another vote for PL21.


----------



## funzuloo (Nov 8, 2011)

will Brainwavz M2 gonna be a good upgradation from Brainwavz M1? Is there a considerable difference between the two?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 9, 2011)

funzuloo said:


> will Brainwavz M2 gonna be a good upgradation from Brainwavz M1? Is there a considerable difference between the two?



Both have completely different sound signatures.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 9, 2011)

not that huge a difference.
the range of M2 is flatter and more "neutral", meaning, highs lows and mids neither overpowers the others.

M1 has a famous bass which some people love.

if you like bass, get the M1.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 10, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> not that huge a difference.
> the range of M2 is flatter and more "neutral", meaning, highs lows and mids neither overpowers the others.
> 
> M1 has a famous bass which some people love.
> ...



You got it entirely wrong, M2 is the king of bass, M1 is more flatter & neutral and needs more power to drive than M2.

*vr-zone.com/articles/brainwavz-m1--m2-iem-review/9701-4.html


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 10, 2011)

my bad, i switched the iem's.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 10, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> my bad, i switched the iem's.



Was thinking of the same


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok Guys based on the suggestions given by the members here I have the following options listed
*
Soundmagic PL11, PL12 and PL18
Philips-SHE3580
Philips She 9550 - 900rs
Soundmagic PL2
Sony MDR-EX50LP 
Pl30 for 802
Philips SHE 9550,SHE 9700
Sennheiser CX180 
*

Kindly suggest one good piece from this.

I was thinking of going for one which is more than 1k max 1.5k if it's really good. Wanted to go for Sound Magic Initially but since it's not sturdy thinking about it.


----------



## k_v (Nov 10, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Ok Guys based on the suggestions given by the members here I have the following options listed
> *
> Soundmagic PL11, PL12 and PL18
> Philips-SHE3580
> ...



I have both the Soundmagic PL11 and PL21 . They're great VFM imo . But they could do with a better build quality. If you can spend 1.5k, i would suggest getting Brainwavz M1 from Pristine Note for about 1.5k. That's probably the best sub 2K IEM.

PL30 has a brilliant soundstage , though slightly lacking in bass. So, if a nice crisp sound is your thing, then opt for it. But, my suggestion would be the M1. The M1 also has a fantastic set of accessories. Foam tips 

Too bad Soundmagic do not provide foam tips with the PL21..


----------



## vulpine (Nov 10, 2011)

I have got myself a CX 180.
My first Sennheiser. When I first used them, they sounded like crap. I was kicking myself for blindly choosing a Sennheiser. I even doubted them to be a fake OEM ones.
But as the days passed by, these have run in so well. Now, they sound really good....damn good...
In my experience so far with the earphones I 've used
EP630 entry level,clear highs and nothing else,muddy bass
PL30 clear through out the range, even bass is so clearly defined but on the lower side,      sound staging is better.
CX180 not as clear as PL30, but Bass I like just perfect! what i exactly wanted. highs and mids can be better....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 11, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Ok Guys based on the suggestions given by the members here I have the following options listed
> *
> Soundmagic PL11, PL12 and PL18
> Philips-SHE3580
> ...



Soundmagic products are good vfm but the same can't be said about reliability. 

Philips ear-buds are neutral sounding of all from the above list, you can't go wrong with them.

Both CX180 & EX50 are a bit bass oriented compared to neutral sound of Philips.

P.S: If you are interested, I have a *Sony MDR EX57SL*(WHITE) for sale


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 11, 2011)

Guys confused to choose between the below:
1. Brainwavz M1
2. Meelectronics M11 
3. Seinheiser CX 180


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 12, 2011)

M1 without doubt among those.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 12, 2011)

Where would I get this for the least price and how much would M1 Cost me least?


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 13, 2011)

I've Sennheiser cx180 and is really great 
i dont know much details like you guys but i has really good isolation, clear and good soundstage. Also its not boomy like sony's . My bro messed up with 180s but i repaired it and is working awesome. I got these at 1800 at Croma 2 years back i think.

but yeah you should get M1 many recommending this one, also in some forum they have compared 180 iems and there m1 also scored good points. 

Go for M1


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 13, 2011)

1950/- from Pristine Note.


----------



## k_v (Nov 13, 2011)

*www.pristinenote.com/index.php?mai...id=299&zenid=fd8269b2ae4b5e77bbdf011f149c654d

Brainwavz M1 for 1580/- . They even have Cash On Delivery option. But that might be limited only for Mumbai buyers.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 13, 2011)

^^
whoa, when was the price revised?? It makes it even sweeter now.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 13, 2011)

wow, thats seriously mindblowing!!!
im gonna buy one asap!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm guessing they're clearing the old stocks of M1 since the new stock M1 are coming with comply S series tips and are costlier.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 14, 2011)

Guys one more thing I wanted to add which I forget. Will be primarily listening to Hindi and regional movies songs not much into English and this will be for my wife who prefers more of Bass. So among the below which one would be best wrt BASS.

*1. Brainwavz M1
2. Meelectronics M11
3. Seinheiser CX 180 
*
Do you think I need to shell out around 2k for listening predominantly Indian music? Will it be worth it?
Also may have to reconsider Sound Magic.

Ok guys one last thing would M1 be good if I'm looking for more of bass then Seinheiser CX 180. Based on this I will go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 14, 2011)

I would still stick to M1, bass is not the only thing in music, even cx180 sounds muddy after you've listened to a proper IEM. 

That said M1 has good amount of bass too.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 14, 2011)

Where did my post go? 

Even I suggested M1 , have them and am quite happy with them


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2012)

Guys I lost my Sony In Ear phones so search is on for another pair preferably around Rs 500. Main purpose is to cut out the sound in office. 
Any suggestions!
Sorry for digging up an old thread.


----------



## k_v (Jan 13, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I lost my Sony In Ear phones so search is on for another pair preferably around Rs 500. Main purpose is to cut out the sound in office.
> Any suggestions!
> Sorry for digging up an old thread.



Soundmagic PL11


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys I found an amazing deal
Check This out 
Sony MDR-EX700


----------



## k_v (Jan 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Hey guys I found an amazing deal
> Check This out
> Sony MDR-EX700



REAL vs. FAKE Sony MDR-EX700's (Pics + Vids) Spot the difference!

Those are fake!


----------



## iksa01 (Jan 16, 2012)

Was about to reply about them being fake , it's almost convinced me . But sad to know so many people brought those fake ones !


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys any more suggestions?


----------



## ratul (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, i am happy with my PL21's, but was looking online for some better options, and was blown away by the looks of these Indian Made Earphones.
Tekfusion Twinwoofers @Rs.1200 FlipKart.

Looks good and reviews there have been outstanding..
Anyone using these??
Please give your views.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 8, 2012)

^dont just post the same thing everywhere


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

ratul said:


> Well, i am happy with my PL21's, but was looking online for some better options, and was blown away by the looks of these Indian Made Earphones.
> Tekfusion Twinwoofers @Rs.1200 FlipKart.
> 
> Looks good and reviews there have been outstanding..
> ...



Flipkart reviews are to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## korn72 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey all .. I just signed up today .. I have a weird passion of collecting headphones  and I keep buying a pair whenever I find a good deal. I'm not into music professionally but I love it. Definitely not a pro but I do know what I am talking about when I talk about a decent pair of headphones.

Now, I know we review and talk about a lot of headphones around here .. Mostly imported. I have always believed and trusted all these fancy brands. But, I wanted to give an Indian company a chance to prove themselves. ( my bit of patriotism  ) So, I have just placed an order for this pair of headphones called - Twinwoofers by Tekfusion, a Bangalore based company.

Anyone got one of these already ?

Would love to see a review about the same. In case no one has, I'd probably put them to test once I get hold of them.

So far, I have:

In my in-ear headphone collection: 2 pairs of klipsch; ( I lost a pair of X10i and I currently have a pair of S4i ) A pair of skullcandy 2011 Titan ( with my bro now ) Among the regular ones, a pair of Creative EP-630, Sony MDR EX50LP, the crappy iphone handsfree ( yeah .. I am counting them .. makes my collection look bigger  )

In my around the ear headphones collection, I have : A pair of Sennheiser HD428; a pair of Sony MDR-XD200; 2 pairs of Philips ( an SHP 2500 TV headphones - Broken when someone crossed while I was watching the TV    So I got the SHC1300- wireless  ) and a recently gifted Panasonic RP-HT161E-K (the worst ones in my collection   )

I have thought a lot about owning a pair of BOSE .. but neva had the courage of crossing my 6K Indian Rupee limit  )

So that was my brief introduction.

Regards,

Korn !


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

-snip-


----------



## korn72 (Mar 10, 2012)

lol @ Faun ..   I typed that message about 2 hours before you posted your query. Got tied up with work and delayed posting it .. Mann .. this forum is active 

Looks like I am going to learn a thing or two around here .. Looking forward to it 

Alright !

Just got my pair of tekfusion's twinwoofers ... Waiting for them to run-in .. So far they're quite okay. Quite Thumpy to start with ..

Also .. is there a format you guys follow while writing a review .. if so .. please brief me and I'll format it that way ..

Cheers !

KoRn


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2012)

^^no format, just be descriptive about packaging, accessories, build, comfort, isolation and sound quality.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

Guys an idea about these Sony Headphones MDR-EX60LP, they seems to be nice but still I want to ask your opinion.I am planning to gift it to my friend


----------



## ratul (Mar 12, 2012)

korn72 said:


> lol @ Faun ..   I typed that message about 2 hours before you posted your query. Got tied up with work and delayed posting it .. Mann .. this forum is active
> 
> Looks like I am going to learn a thing or two around here .. Looking forward to it
> 
> ...




Gr8 work korn.  
Now after doin some burnin, pls tell if the SQ is on the par with pl21??
Also, how's the material used is?? Does they feel cheap ones or a steady built?


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 23, 2012)

korn72 said:


> lol @ Faun ..   I typed that message about 2 hours before you posted your query. Got tied up with work and delayed posting it .. Mann .. this forum is active
> 
> Looks like I am going to learn a thing or two around here .. Looking forward to it
> 
> ...



I'm also using Twinwoofer man... They're great! Love the bass, at least satisfying for the money paid..haha was planing to go for Klipsch but were too expensive, so went after Twinwoofers. Now my lil bro wants them too, but i told him they will damage his ears hehe


----------



## Xai (Jun 16, 2012)

So guys, after 1 year of great service, the left ear of my PL-11 went silent. I was looking for a new PL11, when I noticed that the prices seem to have sky-rocketed!

PL11 - Rs 950 @ Ebay.in
PL11 - Rs 1000 @ Flipkart

PL21 - Rs 850 @ Ebay.in
PL21 - Rs 1050 @ Flipkart

I am surprised at the increase in price of PL11. Now I loved my pair of PL11, but I am a bit iffy about paying almost double the price of the same model I bought a year ago. At these costs should I rather go for PL21? 

What other comparable IEMs are there between 500-1000 range? Obviously, the sound quality should be comparable or better than PL11.


----------



## ratul (Jun 22, 2012)

Xai said:


> So guys, after 1 year of great service, the left ear of my PL-11 went silent. I was looking for a new PL11, when I noticed that the prices seem to have sky-rocketed!
> 
> PL11 - Rs 950 @ Ebay.in
> PL11 - Rs 1000 @ Flipkart
> ...



Yes, SoundMagic's price have gone on a boom right now, My PL21 also going to complete a year in August, though recently replaced due to the same problem.. 
Well, i can only suggest you to go to PL21, or can have these if you can slightly increase your budget:
*Tekfusion Twinwoofers @ FlipKart Rs.1350*.
Their price also increased from Rs.1150-1200..


----------



## trublu (Jun 22, 2012)

I ordered the Twinwoofers last night for 1150,then checked today and saw Flipkart had increased the price to 1350 !


----------



## ratul (Jun 25, 2012)

trublu said:


> I ordered the Twinwoofers last night for 1150,then checked today and saw Flipkart had increased the price to 1350 !



gr8...  very lucky of you, can't really understand the sudden Rs.200 price increase...


----------



## trublu (Jun 26, 2012)

When I ordered those, Flipkart displayed it like this :

Original Price : Rs. 1350
Discount : <some %>

Price : 1150/-


After 1 day, it became :

Original Price : 1550
Discount : <some%>

Price : 1350/-

Yeah, right


----------



## aadi007 (Jun 26, 2012)

Order CX180 from infibeam for 1295/-.
Delivery expected today..

Is any burn-in required? I am pretty much a noob when it comes to IEMs.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys I had bought Sony MDR-EX10LP In Ear Phones last year around the same time. Now I see that the left earphone is not working thought right one is working? Can this be repaired or fixed? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 27, 2012)

ratul said:


> gr8...  very lucky of you, can't really understand the sudden Rs.200 price increase...



ratul the price is 1455 rite now


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok Guys finally decided to go for a new pair of IEM's but the budget is strictly under 1k. Any suggestions?
Strongly thinking about JVC Marshmallows.

See lots of people going for Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones. Looks like it's more on the expensive side. Is it worth it?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 5, 2012)

Guys?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2012)

don't go for Tekfusion - Twinwoofers.they are way too over-hyped on various indian forums/sites.under 1000 only good options to consider are soundmagic ES18(@430 at indiatimes,bought 3 myself),soundmagic PL11(@650 from pristinenote) or JVC Marshmallows.personally i am very satisfied with quality of ES18.you can also read its review here:
Random IEM / Headphone Rants - Page 48


----------



## ratul (Sep 15, 2012)

ok, so finally my PL21 completed it's 1st b'day , and with that the warranty comes to an end, so now they just hang on my mercy, going kaput at any time, so i would need new ones now..
Scene have changed now, and pl21 now cost more than double the price i bought them.. (Flipkart:Rs.1200, Snapdeal:Rs.1200, Homeshop18:Rs.810)..
*Here* you can have prices at different sites:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/zYppg.jpg


Tekfusion, their closest competitor, now cost whopping Rs.1600 (white, black are Rs.1455) on flipkart, and reviews started coming out of poor build, and pathetic after sales service (they are charging Rs.500 from customer as courier charges in warranty.. * See what this guy wrote*)..
So now what earphones will you all suggest in same price range (max. 1.5k), seeing that earphones price have skyrocketed from past year, unlike other electronic items..


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 15, 2012)

ratul said:


> * See what this guy wrote*)..



Thats really very sad and annoying.


----------



## ratul (Sep 15, 2012)

manojbhagat said:


> Thats really very sad and annoying.



literally, acc. to this guy their ain't any company named tekfusion, it's like some folks selling rebranded chinese earphones in the name of "Tekfusion", and gave fake address of their company, really shameful..


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 17, 2012)

ratul said:


> literally, acc. to this guy their ain't any company named tekfusion, it's like some folks selling rebranded chinese earphones in the name of "Tekfusion", and gave fake address of their company, really shameful..


How can Flipkart approve such products?
Do check out the other review's(only of the people who have rated it with 1 star)
Almost everyone in the review has faced the same problem.
1 Guy even mentioned that the good reviews are fake and has been written by flipkart only.


----------



## ratul (Sep 17, 2012)

manojbhagat said:


> How can Flipkart approve such products?
> Do check out the other review's(only of the people who have rated it with 1 star)
> Almost everyone in the review has faced the same problem.
> 1 Guy even mentioned that the good reviews are fake and has been written by flipkart only.



yes, i checked all the one star reviews, everyone's one earpiece stopped in 2-3months, due to fragile cables connecting the earpiece, these earphones are not worth 1.5k..


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 17, 2012)

Guys almost decided on JVC Marshamallows. Please let me know if you know of any online store to get this? Pristine Note doesn't have the black ones right now.

How is this thing?
*Audio Technica ATH-CKL200*
Is it worth it?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 17, 2012)

@^^
Why not sound magic es18?
They are better than jvc. Check few latest threads.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 18, 2012)

sandynator said:


> @^^
> Why not sound magic es18?
> They are better than jvc. Check few latest threads.



I saw in other forums also people suggesting this. Need to check the place where I can get this for cheapest.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 18, 2012)

^^ Don't go for soundmagic mate. It has build quality issues. My pl11 went kaput after 6 months usage and my brother's pl50 also received same fate after a month of usage.
Es18 has even more inferior build quality than the above two. Consider JVC marshmallow.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ *Don't go for soundmagic mate. It has build quality issues. My pl11 went kaput after 6 months usage and my brother's pl50 also received same fate after a month of usage.*
> Es18 has even more inferior build quality than the above two. Consider JVC marshmallow.


I agree..mine too (PL21 )
*I m looking for IEM within 500?but with a good build quality & comfortness*


----------



## mastervk (Sep 24, 2012)

My sound magic PL30(from pristine note)  also had issue  with one side after 2-3 months..As it carry 1 year warranty pristine note offered to replace my earphone but i never went to trouble of sending my earphone to them.


----------



## sukant (Sep 26, 2012)

@mastervk 
Whats the trouble in sending a earphone back , just pack it put in envelope send it via speedpost or any other alternative , PN will have to ship a new replacement  back .
 Any IEM can get spoiled within their 1 year tenure , you cant just sit around not claiming warranty . For that my Creative EP 630 , Soundmagic PL-11 are still running strong but Brainwavz m3 had conked off before the warranty period got over .


----------



## mastervk (Sep 28, 2012)

sukant said:


> @mastervk
> Whats the trouble in sending a earphone back , just pack it put in envelope send it via speedpost or any other alternative , PN will have to ship a new replacement  back .
> Any IEM can get spoiled within their 1 year tenure , you cant just sit around not claiming warranty . For that my Creative EP 630 , Soundmagic PL-11 are still running strong but Brainwavz m3 had conked off before the warranty period got over .



ok..i will try that..trouble is going to a courier company and posting it..when i was in Vashi i even went to CBD belapur but was not able to find their shop(pristine note)..
lets see if they send me back a new earphone...


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys have to select any of the below
*1. Creative Ep 630
2. Sound Magic ES 18
3. JVC Marshmallow HA-FX34
*
Getting lot of negative feedback on Sound Magic. Should I rule it out then?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> *3. JVC Marshmallow HA-FX34*


get this one


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
I want to buy Sennheiser CX 180, its available on flipkart and infibeam but its damn costly 1690/- INR
Could any of you tell me where to get it cheaper? In SMC its listed for 1250/- is it safe to buy from there? I live in Pune, Maharashtra.
Please help asap I've to get it as its a Birthday gift


----------



## sandynator (Oct 10, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Hi guys,
> I want to buy Sennheiser CX 180, its available on flipkart and infibeam but its damn costly 1690/- INR
> Could any of you tell me where to get it cheaper? In SMC its listed for 1250/- is it safe to buy from there? I live in Pune, Maharashtra.
> Please help asap I've to get it as its a Birthday gift



yes SMC is safe......

Try to visit croma outlet I had seen CX180 @ 1500 in mumbai


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 10, 2012)

@Sandy
thanks for a quick reply mate 
will visit Croma and Reliance Digital
In vijay sales its 1450/- INR

but SMC giving at 1250/- so i will choose SMC hope it will be deliver within 2 days


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 10, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @Sandy
> thanks for a quick reply mate
> will visit Croma and Reliance Digital
> In vijay sales its 1450/- INR
> ...



Sennheiser CX 180 Headphones
Rs.1,490 at Croma.


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 10, 2012)

*@ 1250/- SMC it is then *


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 10, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> *@ 1250/- SMC it is then *



What does SMC stand for?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 10, 2012)

Smc - smcinternational . Soundmagic E10m is available for rs 1620 from home shope 18 . Use Coupon:-GC985Y2E53N8 to get 200 off


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 10, 2012)

Go for creative. Using earphone of this brand since 3 years and its working fine. It has a good sound and u can go on for hours with it.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 10, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @Sandy
> thanks for a quick reply mate
> will visit Croma and Reliance Digital
> In vijay sales its 1450/- INR
> ...



At this price Sound magic e10 best option IMO
Sound Magic E10 Headset . Buy Best Sound Magic E10 Headset at Lowest Price Online


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

sandynator said:


> At this price Sound magic e10 best option IMO
> Sound Magic E10 Headset . Buy Best Sound Magic E10 Headset at Lowest Price Online



I seond this. IMO, CX-180 is not a match for E10.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 11, 2012)

Guys I'm hearing lot of comments on the poor build of Sound Magic Earphones. Is this true for E10 as well?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm hearing lot of comments on the poor build of Sound Magic Earphones. Is this true for E10 as well?



Using E30 & ES18 for last one of half months. Yet to come across any issues and talking about poor build quality, my answer will be no.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 11, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm hearing lot of comments on the poor build of Sound Magic Earphones. Is this true for E10 as well?



If you say ES18 & similar priced e/p's yes bit low on quality mainly the wires but for my purpose I can go for 1 whole year without any probs. Lot depends on your usage. For E10 I never found any bad comment on built quality except cables tangling.

Soundmagic E10 review | Expert Reviews
SoundMagic E10 review from the experts at whathifi.com
Soundmagic E10 review - Pocket-lint
SoundMagic E10 review - Headphones - Trusted Reviews
Review | SoundMAGIC E10
Soundmagic E10 Review | Anything But iPod


----------



## iittopper (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ agreed . Although es18 feels a little cheaper on hand and its build quality is so so ! But i am using it from 2 month without a problem . Buy e10 from homeshop18 for rs 1200 .


----------



## \m/ Phoenix \m/ (Oct 11, 2012)

Guys...JVC marshmellows or SM ES-18??...Are the Soundmagics as rugged as the JVCs??...The lower price the better, but I was also looking at the Senn CX180 and SM PL-21...jus over 1k....but is it worth paying double the price(compared to the JVCs!)?....Also there's this Denon IEM at 1.4 grand at Shopclues...

Pls suggest 

Thanx.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Please see above post carefully. For a 1-1.5k budget , nothing beats Soundmagic E10 / For a budget <1k buy Sound magic es18


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^ Please see above post carefully. For a 1-1.5k budget , nothing beats Soundmagic E10 / For a budget <1k buy Sound magic es18


ES18 from which online store for the least price?
Also between JVC and Sound Magic which one is good?
How about Sound Magic PL 10 & 13? How are these?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 12, 2012)

^^currently es18 is available for rs 440 in homeshop18 . After using this , i can easile recommend it to be best iem for 1k range .


----------



## sandynator (Oct 12, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> ES18 from which online store for the least price?
> Also between JVC and Sound Magic which one is good?
> How about Sound Magic PL 10 & 13? How are these?




Sq wise both es18 & jvc fx 34 marshmallow are almost at par. sm being more inclined towards bass imo.
Pricing of JVC ~ 550 on pristinenote.com & Es18 @ 440 from hs 18 which is vfm & truly best choice imo.

Pristinenote is stocking both, if you are from mumbai visit them for demo or you can even call them up for clarification.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^currently es18 is available for rs 440 in homeshop18 . After using this , i can easile recommend it to be best iem for 1k range .





sandynator said:


> Sq wise both es18 & jvc fx 34 marshmallow are almost at par. sm being more inclined towards bass imo.
> Pricing of JVC ~ 550 on pristinenote.com & Es18 @ 440 from hs 18 which is vfm & truly best choice imo.
> 
> Pristinenote is stocking both, if you are from mumbai visit them for demo or you can even call them up for clarification.


Guys HS1 quotes as Rs 490. Where did you see the price as Rs 440.
Sound Magic ES18 In ear Headphone - Orange Black . Buy Best Sound Magic ES18 In ear Headphone - Orange Black at Lowest Price Online


----------



## iittopper (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ this one - Sound Magic ES18 In ear Headphone - Red Black . Buy Best Sound Magic ES18 In ear Headphone - Red Black at Lowest Price Online


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^ this one - Sound Magic ES18 In ear Headphone - Red Black . Buy Best Sound Magic ES18 In ear Headphone - Red Black at Lowest Price Online



It's showing Rs 490 to me yaar. You applied any coupon?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ dont you see this - Get Extra Rs 50 OFF. Use Gift Coupon GCUSKP95PFC1 on checkout when you pay online.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^ dont you see this - Get Extra Rs 50 OFF. Use Gift Coupon GCUSKP95PFC1 on checkout when you pay online.



It says either
*Gift Coupon Number is not applicable for the items available in cart *
if entered in Gift Coupon Number box
or 
*Discount Coupon Number is Invalid! *
if entered in Discount Coupon Number


----------



## iittopper (Oct 12, 2012)

Dude ! its working for me ! Just copy the coupon code and paste it in gift coupon number . Then click on apply .


----------



## \m/ Phoenix \m/ (Oct 12, 2012)

Guys who are from Mumbai/Pune or have got stuff delivered to Mumbai/Pune, can you pls comment on the Octroi scenario in these cities?...I intend to buy a phone and IEMs online. Do I have to pay a hefty amount as Octroi(4-5%)?...any specific parts in Mumbai, where Octroi is not chrged??(so that I can try n get it sourced to someone over there)....Any particular couriers that bypass Octroi tolls, n any that do not?...i'll then ask the seller to courier accordingly if possible...

Do reply...thanx 

P.S: Made up my mind to buy the SM E10 
Hope it lasts a couple of yrs atleast(n I hope SM's build quality is not as bad as some ppl say! )
I've had a Philips SE3750 (which i dint like much) and a Sennheiser PMX-90 (which I liked a lot...except that its a neck-band type)....Hope I'm not disappointed by these SMs, as I'm spending more than double of what I had initially planned(was inclined to buy JVC Marshmallows for jus 500 bucks...but going by ur reccos, I'm buying this instead)....Any last-minute suggestions, guys?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 13, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Dude ! its working for me ! Just copy the coupon code and paste it in gift coupon number . Then click on apply .



Thanks bro it worked finally made the purchase!


----------



## iittopper (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats . You wont be disappointed .

Congrats . You wont be disappointed .


----------



## Nipun (Oct 20, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a pair for me too? Budget is 1-1.5k.

I will be mostly listening to light music, like Jo Bhi Main, Tum Ho, Kun Faya Kun from Rockstar, old songs from black and white movies and similar songs, where not much bass is needed(Not saying that won't listen to those songs at all, but less). How's SoundMAGIC PL11?

I didn't read this thread completely, sorry.

Can anyone suggest a pair for me too? Budget is 1-1.5k.

I will be mostly listening to light music, like Jo Bhi Main, Tum Ho, Kun Faya Kun from Rockstar, old songs from black and white movies and similar songs, where not much bass is needed(Not saying that won't listen to those songs at all, but less). How's SoundMAGIC PL11?

I didn't read this thread completely, sorry.


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 20, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm hearing lot of comments on the poor build of Sound Magic Earphones. Is this true for E10 as well?



Any earphone within 600-1200 will def have poor build and sound quality. I think many people here are expecting too much for such a low price. As far as I'm concerned, i wouldn't buy a 600 rs earphone anyway, because i'll use it for 3 months and get a new one, or unless i lost mine somewhere and bought it for listening over the weekend, and throw it in the dustbin the next morning after my trip. Also, its not safe to believe all comments people post. Most people who post have not even bought them and are complaining.


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Oct 25, 2012)

How about Sony MDR-EX100LP..??
I ordered it about Rs.400
is it worth compared to Sound Magic ES 18..??


----------



## pratzgh1 (Oct 27, 2012)

I and some friends ordered es18 and have been using them for months now. Trust me the build quality is very ohkish! A friend of mine has already got issues with one earpiece not working and in the rma process.

But the sound quality is at par with earphones worth almost thrice the price. 

Infact looking at the build qualtiy, a friend flying to Africa for a year actually bought 3 pairs


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Where can i get the Es18 cheapest? Will it be cheaper from places like Nehru place or Ghaffar Market in delhi?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2012)

you won't get ES18 in nehru place below ~550-600.best option is buying online from homeshop18(a few weeks ago it was priced ~440 but it seems like because of its increasing popularity everyone is increasing its price).


----------



## ratul (Nov 7, 2012)

i today bought E10 from SMC International @ 1.5k..
totally awesome, and 20-30% better than ES18, which my friend bought, ES18 sounded more like my earlier PL21's, and E10's have a wider soundstage, and better instrument separation, plus more rich sound..
Plus Biflange tips provided are awesome...
Check out pics *here*..


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

I have a similar query.

I used to own a Creative EP-830 which I have used for about 2 years now. However, one side of it has met a sad demise and that has prompted me to get a new one. I mainly listen to Rock and Metal so I want a earphone good mids and decent bass (The Creative EP-830 handled the mids very well). Will the E-10 be good enough for this?


----------



## ratul (Nov 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar query.
> 
> I used to own a Creative EP-830 which I have used for about 2 years now. However, one side of it has met a sad demise and that has prompted me to get a new one. I mainly listen to Rock and Metal so I want a earphone good mids and decent bass (The Creative EP-830 handled the mids very well). Will the E-10 be good enough for this?



Anything against those creatives.. 
BTW, i too mostly listen to metal rock, hip hop, raps etc., so E10 is serving me pretty good, bass is what i think you might not like coz it's not the "boom boom" one, but a more controlled one, mids are pretty good too..
For rock metals, i prefer my PL21 over E10 due to heavy dark toned bass i used to feel in PL21's, but E10 is also not that bad choice either, especially when those guitars sound more richer in E10's..


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2012)

Edit : Also suggest some good shop for earphones in Pune. Everywhere I look online, I only see the E10M everywhere and I do not want the in build mic.



ratul said:


> Anything against those creatives..
> BTW, i too mostly listen to metal rock, hip hop, raps etc., so E10 is serving me pretty good, bass is what i think you might not like coz it's not the "boom boom" one, but a more controlled one, mids are pretty good too..
> For rock metals, i prefer my PL21 over E10 due to heavy dark toned bass i used to feel in PL21's, but E10 is also not that bad choice either, especially when those guitars sound more richer in E10's..



Nothing against Creative, but now that I am earning, I want to try something a little more premium.


----------

